
A set of CSS aliases.. Thoughts? - lukejacksonn
https://github.com/lukejacksonn/Protohype
======
brudgers
I am a big fan of people making their own tools. Making tools for other people
is harder because other people don't already have all the bits and pieces of
experience that the tool embodies living in their head.

Over the long term, I think good "keystroke saving" shortcuts requires a help
system and documentation...the forty year old example is Emacs:

    
    
      the extensible customizable self-documenting 
      display editor
    

Otherwise, it is hard to come back and figure out the context...It's a lot of
work, but pays off many times over the long term.

BTW, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

